# Sig P226 Overview



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Sig P226 Overview - YouTube

I had a chance to try out the Sig p226 in 9mm and I must say this is an excellent gun. If you prefer the Double action/ Single action triggers this Full size all metal Sig quality makes shooting simply fun and easy.

I just wish these guns didn't cost so much.

What do you guys think of the P226?

As always feedback on the overview is appreciated. Like and subscribe if you want to see more. Ill be filming a shooting video this week. Thanks


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

Not bad... I am interested in the P226 as my first pistol, and while there is nothing new that i haven't researched, it was well presented, and showed off the pistol's appearance. I find it a very appealing design and in spite of he price, it remains in the top spot, unless I find something else that makes me all a-flutter. (P320 maybe).

If you wanted, you could have run through a quick breakdown since it is supposed to be so easy, and showed it's guts.... Overall a B for me...


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sigs are pretty. But the best value in an all steel DA/SA gun is some kind of CZ or one of their clones. I prefer a CZ75 head to head against a Sig 226, independent of cost.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I picked up a used P226 last summer from Bud's Gun Shop. "Certifed Pre-Owned (CPO)". They had been gone through by a Sig armorer and any parts that needed to be replaced were replaced. Mine looked like it had never been shot before. It works like a champ and was $575 shipped. It's my favorite handgun in my stable.



Edited here with my favorite holster...Safariland 518-77 OWB


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Great pics guys. And it is true, you can get great deals on used guns, but like smitty said Cz is less expensive. How do you feel they compare. Both have excellent ergonomics, similar controls and da/sa triggers.


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

there are so many holster options for the 226. whats your favorite?


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

shooting at new steel targets


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I just bought a WK-25 Navy and it's a great shooting P226. I have an Infidel Ultra on order from Comp-Tac Inside Waistband Holsters - products new home - Infidel Ultra


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

nice


----------



## GhostMeat (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought a Glock 19 (of course) for my first gun, but got a Mk. 25 for my 2nd. Great pair and couldn't be happier. The Sig definitely is in a class of its own.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The Sig P226 is one of the finest pistols ever made. It is the chosen sidearm for the Navy SEALs, British SAS and countless other military/LEO agencies. It is proven and reliable. I'm fond of the MK25 myself. If you shoot one you'll know why. They are fantastic weapons!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

wolverine_173 said:


> there are so many holster options for the 226. whats your favorite?


I like the Bianchi 100 Professional. 
Bianchi Leather Holsters, Concealment Holsters, Duty Holsters and Duty Gear - Model 100 Professional? Inside Waistband Holster

I am right handed, and I bought the left hand version and wear it in the small of my back. The belt clip is steel and the back side is suede, so it holds nicely in the pants when pulling the pistol.

I also like the Safariland ALS paddle holster for the P226. 
Model 6378 ALS® Paddle Holster | Safariland?

It is a quality product and holds the weapon snuggly in place unlike the Blackhawk paddle hostler which allows for a little play when the pistol is holstered. BladeTech also makes some really nice holsters as well. Plus the retention release button is on the top of the holster so you can access it with your thumb rather than having to use your finger on the side of the holster like other models offer.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I really like my new Sig WK-25 Navy,it's a great shooting handgun. I ordered a quality IWB holster for it and after trying it as a carry, i feel it's just to large and it's weight works against it. Nice home defence and range gun, but not my choice as an ever day carry.


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

true, big for edc but was designed as a military gun


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I believe with the right holster, the 226 works as an EDC pistol. True, it is large and heavy compared to say a Glock or M&P, but I've carried it for EDC and it worked well. I used the Bianchi 100 Professional behind the back carry, and it wasn't an issue. That said, when compared to carrying the Glock 19, well, there really is no comparison. As mentioned, the P226 was designed specifically for military trials as a service sidearm, not a CCW, and it performs superbly in that role.


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

indeed. EDC certainly can be done but for me a smaller gun is just more comfortable


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Agreed! Which is why I carry the Glock 19. For me, that platform is the perfect EDC weapon b/c it provides the most concealment while offering maximum firepower.


----------

